# Beware flower lovers!!



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Large spiders using roses for bait!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

*How about some azaleas?*

Had to shoot a few of them this afternoon:


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

*Hello*

Hey GOLBAYFISHER, looks like you have been in my neck of the woods, I got married in that gazebo in the background. And the bluebonnets are really starting to pop up. I have a fishing hole across the road from the rose emporium. Will probably have to hit it monday or tuesday. And will probably do a little flower scouting for those that are interested.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*Nice azaleas*

what did you shoot your pic with? the detail is very crisp.

Judweiser, it was a nice trip. weather was beautiful. would like to go back when the Emporium's roses have really kicked in.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks, Galbayfisher.

On the azaleas I used my Canon 10D with a Canon 28-135mm IS zoom.

Bruce


----------

